# لاول مرة وتحدى وعندنا فقط 2011 ترنيمة/ انا ساكن في بلاد الهجرة - يسوع بالحب اكبر البوم جديد للمرنمة فاديا بزي - على27 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .



## بولا وديع (11 يناير 2011)

*لاول مرة وتحدى وعندنا فقط 2011 ترنيمة/ انا ساكن في بلاد الهجرة - يسوع بالحب اكبر البوم جديد للمرنمة فاديا بزي - على27 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*







يسوع بالحب اكبر البوم جديد 
للمرنمة فاديا بزي
ترنيمة انا ساكن في بلاد الهجرة 
 احد ترانيم الالبوم الرائعة 

أداء فردي

ناي : عبد الله حلمي
ساز : أوزكان بيار
بزق : وحيد ممدوح
عود : عماد فليب
كمان : عماد نصير
قانون : ماجد سرور
باغلاما : سيزار فيرنوشي
ساكسفون ألطو : نبيل منصور
ساكسفون سوبرانو : جورج فؤاد

الوتريات 
كتابة وتريات: م/ حاتم منير
كمان: هشام نبوى - د محمد قطب - أحمد محمود - محمد عاطف - محمد محمود - محمد مهدى
تشيللو: هشام مصطفى - وليد عبد الباسط

تسجيل الوتريات بإستوديو مارسلينو – مصر. م/ جرجس صبحي

التوزيع الموسيقي

جورج رمزي

تم التسجيل و الميكساج  في

Digimix Recording Studio
Sydney, Australia. 

ديجيتال ماستر
م/ جورج رمزي و م/فاديا بزي

صورة الغلاف
ماجدة بزي

تصميم الغلاف
م/ هاني راضي

شكر خاص للأخ ماهر فايز

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد وحصرى
على جزيرة الحصريات - اجنحة النسور



















اخترسيرفر
Size : 5 MB
     (Click on link twice It will open in a new window).





mediafire

megaupload

fileserve

rapidshare

zshare

filefactory

filefront

hotfile

depositfiles

easy-share

extabit

freakshare

oron

badongo

turbobit

load

uploaded.to

2shared

uploadbox

enterupload

filedude

sendspace

ziddu

zippyshare

ifile.it

x7.to

hulkshare

to links

2 links

استنونى هجيب حصريات وراجع بسرعة
بس ياريت تصلولى ارجع بالسلامة​












​


----------



## elamer1000 (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: لاول مرة وتحدى وعندنا فقط 2011 ترنيمة/ انا ساكن في بلاد الهجرة - يسوع بالحب اكبر البوم جديد للمرنمة فاديا بزي - على27 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*الف شكر*

*ربنا يباركك*


*+++*​


----------



## بولا وديع (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: لاول مرة وتحدى وعندنا فقط 2011 ترنيمة/ انا ساكن في بلاد الهجرة - يسوع بالحب اكبر البوم جديد للمرنمة فاديا بزي - على27 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*



elamer1000 قال:


> *الف شكر*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> ...



مرسى لمرورك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

*رد: لاول مرة وتحدى وعندنا فقط 2011 ترنيمة/ انا ساكن في بلاد الهجرة - يسوع بالحب اكبر البوم جديد للمرنمة فاديا بزي - على27 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

شكرا ليك يا بولا 

ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 يناير 2011)

*رد: لاول مرة وتحدى وعندنا فقط 2011 ترنيمة/ انا ساكن في بلاد الهجرة - يسوع بالحب اكبر البوم جديد للمرنمة فاديا بزي - على27 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

ميرسى ليك يابولا
ترنيمة جميلة جدا
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يناير 2011)

*رد: لاول مرة وتحدى وعندنا فقط 2011 ترنيمة/ انا ساكن في بلاد الهجرة - يسوع بالحب اكبر البوم جديد للمرنمة فاديا بزي - على27 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*ترنيمه روعه جدا
وشكله شريط هيكون جميل جدا
منتظره جدااا
ميرسي بولا​*


----------



## فادى محب (16 يناير 2011)

*رد: لاول مرة وتحدى وعندنا فقط 2011 ترنيمة/ انا ساكن في بلاد الهجرة - يسوع بالحب اكبر البوم جديد للمرنمة فاديا بزي - على27 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

شكرا على الترنيمة


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2011)

*رد: لاول مرة وتحدى وعندنا فقط 2011 ترنيمة/ انا ساكن في بلاد الهجرة - يسوع بالحب اكبر البوم جديد للمرنمة فاديا بزي - على27 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

تسلم ايدك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## naro_lovely (19 يناير 2011)

*رد: لاول مرة وتحدى وعندنا فقط 2011 ترنيمة/ انا ساكن في بلاد الهجرة - يسوع بالحب اكبر البوم جديد للمرنمة فاديا بزي - على27 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*merciiiiiiiiiiiiii*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (19 يناير 2011)

*رد: لاول مرة وتحدى وعندنا فقط 2011 ترنيمة/ انا ساكن في بلاد الهجرة - يسوع بالحب اكبر البوم جديد للمرنمة فاديا بزي - على27 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*ترنيمة روعة جدا*​


----------



## KoKo AyouB 14 (19 يناير 2011)

*رد: لاول مرة وتحدى وعندنا فقط 2011 ترنيمة/ انا ساكن في بلاد الهجرة - يسوع بالحب اكبر البوم جديد للمرنمة فاديا بزي - على27 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

جميله جدا تسلم ايدك 
​


----------

